# Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2010)

```
<div id="attachment_4843" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/14tc.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-4843" title="14tc" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/14tc.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="183" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon TC 1.4 III</p></div>
<p><strong>London, 26th August 2010</strong> Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Canon today unveils two lens extenders designed for its L-series range of new super-telephoto lenses. Designed for photojournalists, nature and sports photographers who need to get close to distant and challenging subjects, the Extender EF 1.4x III and Extender EF 2x III increase the focal length of a lens by a factor of 1.4x and 2x respectively while still delivering superb image quality. To ensure the best possible image quality in all shooting conditions, they also combine enhanced environmental protection, redesigned optics and improved data communication between lens and camera.</p>
<p><strong>Canon professional image quality</strong></p>
<p>Allowing professional photographers to shoot distant subjects without having to carry a number of heavy lenses with them, these new extenders ensure there is no compromise on image quality.  The Extender EF 1.4x III features three lens groups of seven elements, and the Extender EF 2x III features three groups of nine elements, ensuring improved optical performance. All optical elements use CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Super Spectra coating, reducing ghosting and flare to minimise post-processing requirements. A new Fluorine Coating on the front and rear elements makes marks, such as spots left by water or fingerprints, much easier to clean than standard coatings.</p>
<p>To facilitate the accurate transfer of imaging data between the lens and camera body, both models feature an integrated processor which ensures all focusing, metering and ID information is available Ã¢â‚¬â€œ allowing the photographer to capture crisp, well-exposed images. When combined with the latest range of premium Canon L-series lenses, these extenders enable higher AF accuracy compared to previous generations, ensuring professionals achieve perfectly sharp shots, even when capturing moving subjects.</p>
<div id="attachment_4844" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/2tc.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-4844" title="2tc" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/2tc.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="183" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon TC 2.0 III</p></div>
<p><strong>Redesigned for high performance</strong></p>
<p>The Extender EF 1.4x III and Extender EF 2x III have been designed to complement the latest range of L-series lenses, matching their appearance and offering a visible differentiation from previous models. A carefully positioned lens release mechanism also makes it easy to mount the extenders quickly, reducing the time that the camera and lens are exposed to the environment. The extenders offer the exceptional build-quality expected from CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s professional products, and are resistant to both dust and water, allowing photographers to use them in extreme shooting conditions.</p>
<p class="facebook"><a href="http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/canon-announces-1-4x-iii-2-0x-iii/" target="_blank" title="Share on Facebook">Share on Facebook</a></p>
```


----------



## Cyrax (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*

Pricing specs:

"The Canon Extender EF 1.4x III & Canon Extender EF 2x III are expected to be available in December for an approximate retail price of $500 each."

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e024801e8289


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*

I'm curios if there will be significant IQ improvements over the II versions...


Regards,

Sebastian


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*

Looks like my TC 1.4x Mark I is about to retire - dust and weather seals being the main arguments, better coatings cannot hurt.
I wonder by what magic they improved the AF performance?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*



/dev/null said:


> I wonder by what magic they improved the AF performance?



Gold-plated contacts. 


SCNR,

Sebastian


----------



## epsiloneri (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*

I'd also be interested to see a side-by-side comparison with the mkII's, to see if there is an IQ improvement, in particular for the 2x which is a bit suspect right now. I'm not sure the problem with the 2x mkII is that it actually degrades the IQ or just makes already present lens imperfections more apparent. It would make sense therefore to test with a well-corrected lens, say the new EF 300/2.8L IS II (which must be really exceptional if it's better than the already exceptional mkI).


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*

I was hoping there would be a new switch to turn off effective aperture reporting .


----------



## kubelik (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*



Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> I was hoping there would be a new switch to turn off effective aperture reporting .



that would be awesome. I'm really keen on seeing these tested out in real-world situations as well, I'm hoping the improved optics isn't just marketing hyperbole


----------



## muteteh (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*

Anyone knows why Canon added 2 elements to each extender ?

How can Canon increase the number of elements *and* increase the IQ at the same time ?

[OK, I'm not naive to the point of thinking Canon can put a single divergent element in the extender and ship it out, to my understanding that would introduce chromatic aberations, but could someone educate me why are six to eight elements needed to fix all the defects ?]


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*

The big thing I want to see is a comparison of a 70-200 2.8 II with the 2x III compared at 400mm with the 100-400mm.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*



Canon 14-24 said:


> The big thing I want to see is a comparison of a 70-200 2.8 II with the 2x III compared at 400mm with the 100-400mm.



Check the ISO 12233 crops on the-digital-picture.com Once the new teleconverters become available, I'm sure Bryan will test them with current lenses, and the 70-200 II will be high on the list of lenses to test. The 70-200mm holds up pretty well to even the MkII extenders. The 70-200 II + 1.4x II is pretty much equivalent to the 100-400mm @ 300mm (almost as good as the 300mm f/4L IS prime, in fact), but the 70-200 II + 2x II falls well short of the 100-400 @ 400mm.


----------



## Justin (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*

Agreed. I've got a 2x III on order and will be doing these tests when it arrives. 



Canon 14-24 said:


> The big thing I want to see is a comparison of a 70-200 2.8 II with the 2x III compared at 400mm with the 100-400mm.


----------



## ippikiokami (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*

I have high hopes for these TCs. My 70-200 II is an AMAZINGGGG lens and looking forward to test this with it. I've heard great things about the Nikon's new TC and expect canon's to be just as good


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*



ippikiokami said:


> I have high hopes for these TCs. My 70-200 II is an AMAZINGGGG lens and looking forward to test this with it. I've heard great things about the Nikon's new TC and expect canon's to be just as good



I do too friend. Really looking forward to my new 140-400 f5.6 IS lens


----------



## JLN (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*

While I know that it's physically impossible to not get rid of image degredation entirely, I'm quite keen to see how these fare.


----------



## kubelik (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Canon Announces 1.4x III & 2.0x III*

canon's got MTF charts for both the new 300 f/2.8 L IS II and 400 f/2.8 L IS II online for them with the 1.4x III and 2.0x III extenders... pretty exciting stuff. trying to find a way to justify purchasing the 300...


----------

